# merci pronunciato con s sibilante finale



## divinapellegrina

Salve a tutti, 
Sono a Parigi da una decina di giorni e ho notato che molte persone pronunciano parole come merci, oui o ici con una sorta di s finale sibilante. Es. Merci = "mersish". purtroppo con il cellulare non riesco a inserire la trascrizione fonetica. Vorrei sapere se è solo un'inflessione dialettale o è una cosa comune in tutta la Francia. Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Divinapellegrina e benvenuta in WRF,
Capisco che cosa vuoi dire, un po'come un soffio più o meno lungo e forte alla fine della i. Non saprei dirti per la Francia, ma in Belgio è un tic di certi conduttori televisivi. Credo che sia solo una maniera di rendere più espressiva una parola breve allungandola


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Div  et baci a te, Matou!  

Sono d'accordo con te, Matou. A me capita di sentire questa sorta di "sibilo aspirato" quando parlo con i parigini soprattutto.  Anzi, soprattutto con le parigine.


----------



## terazuc

Ciao, io l'ho sentito un pò dappertutto in Francia, sopratttutto dalle signore/ine.


----------



## divinapellegrina

Grazie a tutti per le risposte! in effetti mi sembra più frequente nei giovani, specialmente del gentil sesso.  
A presto!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti, biz biz a te cara Anna ,
Mia figlia mi ha detto ieri che questo sibilo comincia a farsi sentire tra i giovani di Bruxelles dove abita .


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

On a attiré mon attention sur ce fil en rapprochement avec celui-ci, qui date de quelques années... Pour ceux et celles qui lisent le français, je vous le conseille. Même si le mystère n'avait pas été élucidé, il y avait quelques pistes !  Et ça permettra aux Italiens de se sentir moins seuls...


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci Karine ! 
J'y ai en tout cas trouvé la réponse à une interrogation que je me faisais depuis longtemps sur certaines choses que les "madrelingua" n'avaient pas l'air de capter dans leur propre langue...
Le matou te salue bien


----------

